# Bounce Or Steel Wool, To Keep Mice Out



## moonchild

Just wondering if anyone has used bounce or steel wool stuffed in the holes where mice get in over the winter. I heard both were good. Can't stand the smell of moth balls. Thanks for your help.


----------



## my3chis

moonchild said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used bounce or steel wool stuffed in the holes where mice get in over the winter. I heard both were good. Can't stand the smell of moth balls. Thanks for your help.


We use both in ours for winter. We also put sticky pads around it. Seems to work for us.


----------



## shimonts

my3chis said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used bounce or steel wool stuffed in the holes where mice get in over the winter. I heard both were good. Can't stand the smell of moth balls. Thanks for your help.


We use both in ours for winter. We also put sticky pads around it. Seems to work for us.
[/quote]

Thank you! I was wondering the same. What are sticky pads and where do you get them? Do you use them to block the holes after putting in the bounce and or steel wool.


----------



## my3chis

shimonts said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used bounce or steel wool stuffed in the holes where mice get in over the winter. I heard both were good. Can't stand the smell of moth balls. Thanks for your help.


We use both in ours for winter. We also put sticky pads around it. Seems to work for us.
[/quote]

Thank you! I was wondering the same. What are sticky pads and where do you get them? Do you use them to block the holes after putting in the bounce and or steel wool.
[/quote]

We get them at either Walmart or Menards in the same area as the mouse poison/traps. They are a shallow tray with a sticky adhesive that when a mouse walks onto it, they get stuck. We place them on the inside of each tire on the ground and in the corners inside the campers. Mice like to run along walls and climb up your tires to get in. We go in and check the place out every couple of weeks to make sure anything that might be caught would get cleaned up right away. Haven't got any inside the camper but outside is another story. My mouser dog is old and not quick as she used to be.


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I quit using bounce after finding a mouse nest made of bounce sheets on top of our propane tank. I don't recommend steel wool becqause it rusts quickly in the damp air in the trailer.
I have wadded up aluminum foil stuck in the access areas, followed by expanding foam that is rigid when setup (not squishy, they use that also for nests). Also remove ANYTHING edible, including toothpaste and spices. So far, it has been three years free of rodents. Sticky mouse traps serve a dual purpose - mice and they catch lots of bugs and spiders. Keep the area around where the trailer is parked free of high grass and weeds.


----------



## my3chis

Kyoutbacker said:


> I quit using bounce after finding a mouse nest made of bounce sheets on top of our propane tank. I don't recommend steel wool becqause it rusts quickly in the damp air in the trailer.
> I have wadded up aluminum foil stuck in the access areas, followed by expanding foam that is rigid when setup (not squishy, they use that also for nests). Also remove ANYTHING edible, including toothpaste and spices. So far, it has been three years free of rodents. Sticky mouse traps serve a dual purpose - mice and they catch lots of bugs and spiders. Keep the area around where the trailer is parked free of high grass and weeds.


I do have to say that my campers are stored inside so I don't have to worry so much about the rust.


----------



## hautevue

Re comment about moth balls: I recommend you not use them inside. The odor will penetrate every piece of fabric: the shades, the upholstery, the towels in the closets, the carpeting, the window fabric trims, and so forth. You'll never get rid of the smell. Several OB members commented on this.

We use the moth balls outside, on the ground, around the tires. That helps keep the critters out but the odor does not penetrate into the TT.

And instead of steel wool, you can use stainless steel scrub pads, or "wool" (won't rust) or bronze wool pads. They're rust-proof, too. Neither are cheap like steel wool, but hopefully you only have to buy them once.


----------



## swanny

The best way is to try and stop them before they get in. The sticky thing are good. The best things IMO are the plastic boxes the mice can get in. They like to go in those things and once in they step on the sticky things. They keep the sticky things cleaner also.
Like These

kevin

Ps: were i worked (candy factory) the inspector would use a pencil to check for opening big enough for a mouse to enter.

kevin


----------



## moonchild

swanny said:


> The best way is to try and stop them before they get in. The sticky thing are good. The best things IMO are the plastic boxes the mice can get in. They like to go in those things and once in they step on the sticky things. They keep the sticky things cleaner also.
> Like These
> 
> kevin
> 
> Ps: were i worked (candy factory) the inspector would use a pencil to check for opening big enough for a mouse to enter.
> 
> kevin


Thanks for all the replies. We have tried and they all work together.


----------



## bowhunter2819

Cut your tail off!!!!! In other words cut your plug wire off and have a marine style plug put on. Just by doing that you eliminated a huge entrance into your trailer. Its worth the price to avoid damage to your trailer. Also don't let any thing touch the ground that isn't needed. IE; tires and tongue jack only unless your camping


----------



## 26rester

We use dryer sheets on glue traps and change them at least once throughout winter. To date have not had any issues with mice. But we also have outside cats that are very good mousers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I hate mice as much as anyone and found 2 nests in the trailer last summer. I about died. But with that said, I won't use glue strips. Even though the mice are icky and gross, glue strips are horrible slow way to die. I used one here at home one time and had to listen to the mouse screaming for 2 hours until I got someone to take care of it for me.

We crawled on our back under the trailer and foamed every spot we could find. I also put steel wool where we could't put foam, I also put some steel wool inside in a couple places. After the invasion at camp last summer, I also now have NO food stored below the waist level. 99% of everything is in air tight containers as well.

They had gotten into a bag of Costco popcorn and some raisins and some k cups. They used towels for a nest and chewed entire length of ducting to pieces. Chewed toilet paper rolls too. I was gone 10 days and they did all this while I was gone. Found one nest under the sink, the other in the bathtub access hole. I was a screaming idiot running around the camp. I about lost my mind.


----------

